# Fuel Problems



## jerbremser (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a 1993 max DOHC. i have replaced the Fuel filter, spark plugs, and oil, which had a gas smell to it. 
After i did this the car started up right away for about 20 minutes and then died on me and i could not get it to start again. I am thinking i have to either replace the fuel pump or the fuel relay switch. What ideas does anyone have for why my car wont start back up? When i try to start the car it sounds like either there is not enough fuel getting to the motor or the motor is flooded and cant start. She sounds like she wants to start and ignite but just doesn't.
Please give me your ideas.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I do not know that much about the fuel system, but could it be your fuel injectors??


----------



## ilikespeeding (Dec 9, 2006)

It's most likely a fuel problem if the car doesnt start back up. Does the maxima have a straiter valve on the fuel line? If so, after the car stalls, push in the valve to see if there is any pressure on the line. If there is pressure, it might be a clogged injector or two. Simply striking the injectors with a wrench with about the same force as you would use to hit a pack of cigarettes on you palm would clear the injectors of debris. If there is no fuel pressure in the straiter valve, then you might be looking at a pump or relay. If you dont have a straiter valve, then follow the test for the relay; if the relay is good and there is no pressure, it's a pump problem. 

To test the relay, when you put the ignition in the on position, you should hear the click of the relay. If you dont hear it after about 2 seconds, bad relay.


----------

